# Best show pic



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

Show off your best show pic's!!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*Is there any limit or anything?*
*Here is me showing my Quarter horse Romeo in games.*
























_____________
These are pics I took if I had to take them for the contest


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The only show pics I have on this computer - Excuse the bad quality, they are scanned.


----------



## Calliwallidoodle (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Dougal's first, and only show so far. 









































^ ' Look mum! We won a rossette!'


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*My show pictures... through the years*

on Peanut







on Barney














on Ebony





















on Teddy (winning best riding pony)







and most recent, on William, 1st place SJ


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Historic Nelson Ranch Hunter/Jumper show. I don't like my release but I don't get to see D in braids often lol.








I just <3 this pic








The CSHA Region 2009 Silver Buckle Series, D got some series titles. He's crazy like that.
















(Just proof that I do own the photo but scanned it a while back so the quality isn't that great) CSHA 2009 Show of Champions. Taking Open Showmanship Reserve Champion out of 10 people. One of my proudest moments .


----------



## Paramore (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll post some later!


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm new on here but I went to a show recently and did queit well my re****s were 6 firsts, 2 senconds, 3 thirds and 3 CHAMPIONS!:lol::lol:

Hopefully these picsture will works, dont judge I know I look HUGE on Milly, but I am only very light and Milly still sometime mages to buck me off.(She has a problem with buck I sit most of them though)

I cant seem to upload them they dont have a URL please help


----------



## cassieluver14 (Apr 27, 2010)

Will post later!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's my baby Daisey (halter):








(Hitch Class):








One of my boys Nikolai:


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

me and my last horse.


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

This is the first horse I trained. He did very well. We are waiting for our placing in our first show.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

I love everyone's pictures!!! I will hopefully be going to shows this summer


----------



## TabianoPaint (Apr 30, 2010)

nice pics everyone XD


----------



## mustangpatience (May 12, 2010)

These are actually of my Mum and her BLM mustang. I'm the photographer though =P

Calming Touley down before her turn








Waiting for our turn says Touley








Cute Pose








Here we go








I'm so Green


----------

